# SETI@home: Alien-Suche geht zu Ende - neue Kapazitäten für Coronavirus



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *SETI@home: Alien-Suche geht zu Ende - neue Kapazitäten für Coronavirus*

						Auf der Suche nach außerirdischen Signalen setzte SETI@home seit 1999 auf die Unterstützung hilfsbereiter PC-Besitzer weltweit, doch nun folgt der vorläufige Abschluss. Die Teilnehmer könnten sich daher nun ähnlichen Projekten widmen, wie etwa der teils ebenso gestützten Erforschung des neuartigen Coronavirus.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *SETI@home: Alien-Suche geht zu Ende - neue Kapazitäten für Coronavirus*


----------



## M1lchschnitte (22. März 2020)

*AW: SETI@home: Alien-Suche geht zu Ende - neue Kapazitäten für Coronavirus*

Ich lass jetzt auch Rosetta laufen.


----------



## INU.ID (22. März 2020)

*AW: SETI@home: Alien-Suche geht zu Ende - neue Kapazitäten für Coronavirus*

Hatte die Nachricht schon im BOIC-Client gelesen.

Trotzdem irgendwie schade. Seti@Home war vor ca. 20 Jahren mein allererstes Grid-Computing-Projekt...

Aber es gibt ja noch genug andere, und in den aktuellen Zeiten durchaus auch wichtigere, Projekte.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (22. März 2020)

*AW: SETI@home: Alien-Suche geht zu Ende - neue Kapazitäten für Coronavirus*

Meins auch, ab ca 2002 einen P4 2,4 Ghz damit zum glühen gebracht. Und ich fand den Screensaver auch tatsächlich interessant anzuschauen.


----------



## oldserver84 (22. März 2020)

*AW: SETI@home: Alien-Suche geht zu Ende - neue Kapazitäten für Coronavirus*

Damals als ich noch bei meinen Eltern wohnte und ich Stromkosten nur vom Hörensagen kannte war ich auch voll dabei mit meinem Pentium 3 800Mhz 
Irgendwie schade, dass SETI@Home nun zu Ende ist ... genutzt habe ich es allerdings schon lange nicht mehr. Fand damals den "Screensaver" aber auch ziemlich interessant anzusehen


----------



## boedefelt (22. März 2020)

*AW: SETI@home: Alien-Suche geht zu Ende - neue Kapazitäten für Coronavirus*



M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Meins auch, ab ca 2002 einen P4 2,4 Ghz damit zum glühen gebracht. Und ich fand den Screensaver auch tatsächlich interessant anzuschauen.



Du jungspund.
Meine erste WU lief auf nem K6 266.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (22. März 2020)

*AW: SETI@home: Alien-Suche geht zu Ende - neue Kapazitäten für Coronavirus*

Schade auch, dass keine relevanten Daten gefunden wurden. Wäre ja auch zumindest interessant gewesen.


----------



## onkel-foehn (22. März 2020)

*AW: SETI@home: Alien-Suche geht zu Ende - neue Kapazitäten für Coronavirus*

Bei mir hat auch der 4790K (@4,5 GHz) als er neu raus kam und in meinem Automat werkelte bei SETI echt alles gegeben …    

MfG Föhn.


----------



## Do Berek (22. März 2020)

*AW: SETI@home: Alien-Suche geht zu Ende - neue Kapazitäten für Coronavirus*

Also...keine Aliens? Schade...
Na dann, auf zu Neuem!


----------



## Deathmachine (23. März 2020)

*AW: SETI@home: Alien-Suche geht zu Ende - neue Kapazitäten für Coronavirus*

Gab es durch SETI eigentlich irgendwelche nützlichen Ergebnisse?
Ich mein, Aliens hat man natürlich keine gefunden, aber gab es sonst irgendwelche Erkenntnisse?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. März 2020)

*AW: SETI@home: Alien-Suche geht zu Ende - neue Kapazitäten für Coronavirus*

Astronomische Erkenntnisse: Kaum. SETI@home war ein sehr einfaches Projekt, dass Daten nur bei ohnehin laufenden Messungen abgegriffen, aber keine eigene Teleskopzeit beansprucht hat. Es konnte also keine Himmelskörper entdecken oder ähnliches, weil nur nach ungewöhnlichen Radiosignalen gesucht wurde. Davon wurde eine Handvoll gefunden, womit SETI aber nur nur neue Fragen aufgestellt und keine Anworten geliefert hat.

Praktische Erkenntnisse: Jede Menge. Ohne SETI@home kein BOINC (und in Verlängerung auch keine anderen distributed Computing Projekte) und damit nicht die Infrastruktur, die jede Menge andere wissenschaftlichen Fortschritte ermöglich hat.


----------

